# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Танки Т-26 и БТ

## ЛИТОВЕЦ

Уважаемые. Просмотрел много фотографий и цветных схем окраски танков Т-26 и БТ разных модификаций. На башнях синие ,белые ,черные , красные сплошные и прерывестые линии. Вопрос что обозночает эти линии ? Зарание блогодарен.

----------


## CINN

> Уважаемые. Просмотрел много фотографий и цветных схем окраски танков Т-26 и БТ разных модификаций. На башнях синие ,белые ,черные , красные сплошные и прерывестые линии. Вопрос что обозночает эти линии ? Зарание блогодарен.


Тактические знаки опознавания.
Подробнее смогут ответить тут: http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/9/1.htm

----------

